# Beethoven string quartett op. 59,2 e-minor - for symphony orchestra



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

The first movement from the e-minor string quartett so far did not really belong to my favourite pieces by Beethoven - together with a friend now I tried an orchestration and must say - I am fully enthusiastic about this symphonic form of this powerful movement now.






Other movements will follow ...

Gerd


----------

